# 1.8T GT35R 478whp ????



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

mk2 1.8t with a gt3584 
made 478whp just shy of 30psi. Is that good? seems like others are doing mid 500's. tried searching and found like 300 turbos for sale but not many simple "this is what i have and how much power i make"
car does still have stock head(small port) and stock cams on atp manifold
will changing those couple things net that much more power?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm3k0FSmt9I


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T GT35R 478whp ???? (jettaglx91)*

exactly the same power i made with that turbo on a stock block at 28psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Power @ xx psi is all over the place on 1.8t's depending on what is done to the head. It takes a lot of boost to make power on a stock head / cams especially a small port. The intake manifold matters a lot too.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it has an apr manifold with r32 throttle body
what is so special about a 4g63, the evo guys are makeing like 550-600whp on pump gas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

What head casting and cams are on the 1.8t?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

its stock aww head/cams


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*

3652 cat cams an 80mm throttle body and some professional port and polish work could really change those numbers. you'll lose some of the bottom end..but it seems like your not really interested in that.
are you stand alone or factory computer?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_3652 cat cams an 80mm throttle body and some professional port and polish work could really change those numbers. you'll lose some of the bottom end..but it seems like your not really interested in that.
are you stand alone or factory computer?


already has 90mm throttle body
cams should be in later this week
stock ecu


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_

already has 90mm throttle body
cams should be in later this week
stock ecu









90mm throttle body from where!?
No way you are running that on a stock ecu ...your idle will be horrible.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_its stock aww head/cams

There's the problem.


----------



## Golf Boy (Jan 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (20v master)*

I wouldn't call any of this a problem, just another step that needs completed! and soon will be!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_








90mm throttle body from where!?
No way you are running that on a stock ecu ...your idle will be horrible.

im sorry its r32 only 80mm my bad
but it is a stock ecu, do it all the time prolly have run it on like a dozen cars with no issues


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_
im sorry its r32 only 80mm my bad
but it is a stock ecu, do it all the time prolly have run it on like a dozen cars with no issues

R32 is 75mm
Your no issues = running lean @ idle = an issue.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
R32 is 75mm
Your no issues = running lean @ idle = an issue.

sorry r32 i thought was 78mm and just rounded to 80mm
anyway seems to idle fine with no issue so not sure what your referring to??

i have cars running them for tens of thousands of miles with no mechanical failures, pass emissions, etc??
and since most cars idle lean on purpose so dont understand.


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 10:01 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_
sorry r32 i thought was 78mm and just rounded to 80mm

75mm
I just checked your profile.I took stock ECU to mean Stock file.What file are you running?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

k sorry i just meant stock as in me7 not standalone
its eurodyne 1000cc 
everyone talks sh*t that it will never drive right on big injectors but its pretty much flawless


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*

My 2 cents..
Ditch the ATP manifold if your going for more HP.
knowing what the timing and fuel were at would help as well..egt also


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_My 2 cents..
Ditch the ATP manifold if your going for more HP.
knowing what the timing and fuel were at would help as well..egt also

hanzeal made 650ish on an ATP manifold.....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
hanzeal made 650ish on an ATP manifold.....

probably would have made it a lower pressure with a better flowing one...not saying its not possible


----------

